
Humans placed in suspended animation for the first time - xmjw
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2224004-exclusive-humans-placed-in-suspended-animation-for-the-first-time/
======
gus_massa
How is this different from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_hypothermic_circulatory_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_hypothermic_circulatory_arrest)
?

(My guess is that the technique was used in normal surgeries and now they are
using it in ER surgeries too.)

~~~
A_Parr
"EPR involves rapidly cooling a person to around 10 to 15°C by replacing all
of their blood with ice-cold saline."

That part seems to be new.

